# Help! I think my yeast is no good?



## jamie72 (2/12/13)

Ok, to paint the picture, to start with I forgot to add my yeast nutrient in the boil, and then the yeast I pitched this morning was a 3rd generation us 05, it has been 8hrs and still no action. What do I do, can I save my American Ale or do I have to throw it out? Can I just put it back on the boil for 5 mins and re-pitch a new yeast??
Jamie


----------



## indica86 (2/12/13)

8hrs is no way too long.
Be patient.


----------



## Cecil Brai (2/12/13)

Give it more time


----------



## hoppy2B (2/12/13)

I take it you didn't use a starter. What sort of volume of yeast did you pitch?

I pitched some 9 month old slurry of Coopers bottle yeast that wasn't stored in the fridge and it went off pretty quick. Has taken about five days to go through a 1.5 litre starter wort. I used probably the equivalent of 1 heaped table spoon and it had a 1 inch krausen after 24 hours.


----------



## jaypes (2/12/13)

8 hours dude

RDWAHAHB


----------



## Cocko (2/12/13)

Look at your wrist.... relax.

Give it another 24... at least.

Lets not pull out the razors yet!

Breath.


----------



## jamie72 (3/12/13)

Ok I can put the Razors away, I went down to the local this morning and bought a new yeast. She is working now.
Thanks fellas for calming me down, I was a bit touch and go there for a while.... haha


----------



## Yob (3/12/13)

hoppy2B said:


> 9 month old slurry of Coopers bottle yeast that wasn't stored in the fridge


poor yeast handling practice this, just mentioning it so that any learners out there that read this in future do _*not*_ follow suit.

:huh: -_- :wacko:


----------



## hoppy2B (4/12/13)

Yob said:


> poor yeast handling practice this, just mentioning it so that any learners out there that read this in future do _*not*_ follow suit.
> 
> :huh: -_- :wacko:


Why is it poor yeast handling practice? The yeast wasn't washed, just for the record.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/13)

Go forth and wash your yeast


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

hoppy2B said:


> Why is it poor yeast handling practice? The yeast wasn't washed, just for the record.


I'd tell you but you already know better... Makes no difference if it's washed or not.. 

Keep your yeast in the fridge (again, for future readers)


----------



## jamie72 (4/12/13)

So does washed yeast last longer than bottled trub and what are the shelf lives please? (refrigerated )And if anyone has a better way of reusing yeast please let me know.

Cheers Jamie


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

washed yeast is easier to tell if it's going off (will turn darker from the top down)

http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html

use the re-pitching from slurry tab, plug the date in as the date that FG was reached, if you have washed/rinsed your yeast nad have it in a flask with the ml's on it, it's easier to guage how much actual yeast you have as opposed to guesing when it's there with trub.

Personally, I like to get as close as I can to knowing _*actual*_ pitch rates. Both because its better yeast management and it's pretty easy to do so.

ed: typo


----------



## hoppy2B (4/12/13)

The yeast I used had come from an extract brew. Its my understanding that yeast from such a fermentation doesn't require washing. And so I normally will do an extract when I get in a new yeast and I don't dry hop it just to be sure.

I'm just putting it out there for anyone who is interested. 9 months is a pretty good result for a yeast that hasn't been stored in the fridge. If it broadens our understanding of what is possible then it is a good thing. 

I realize it conflicts with popular opinion or the advice that is normally given. So be it.


----------



## NewtownClown (4/12/13)

Autolysis 
Vegemite
Eeewww


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

I wouldn't advise anyone to do this... Extremely bad yeast management practice, power to you if you think it works for you.. Fine ok no drama.. Rock on..

Personally, I like to advise best practice not sub standard hillbilly antics such as mentioned above...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/13)

I am staying out of this one.


----------



## Camo6 (4/12/13)

A 9 month old, unwashed, unrefrigerated slurry of Coopers yeast?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL2DScAhRVI

Is a six pack of green hard to source in SA?


----------



## hoppy2B (4/12/13)

It was just yeast from the bottom of the ferment vessel with the original liquid from said vessel.

I detected no autolysis, in fact it had a nice aroma. 

Its easy enough to collect, and if its fine why not use it? I'm not saying everyone should go out and do it. I don't really care what people do.

Who knows, maybe its better than washing and storing in the fridge. Yeast generally seems to go off when there is microbial contamination. I wasn't able to save yeast until I started doing full boils with my extract brews.


----------



## carniebrew (4/12/13)

Hey I'm just loving that anyone goes to the trouble of reclaiming US-05, the stuff's like $4 a pack isn't it? GOLD!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/13)

But it is a good way to learn using cheap yeast untill you are more confident


----------



## lukiferj (4/12/13)

I still don't understand why some people are against reusing dry yeast. Im a relative noob still having only done around 40 ag brews but plenty of extract and kit before that. I find us05 in particular kicks off and drops quicker on subsequent uses. I have had one batch on its 10th round and still going strong. It's not about saving money (although thats about $40), but if it seemingly works better for me, why not? I probably don't follow all the yeast rules but I'm pretty happy with my processes and very happy with my beer.


----------



## shaunous (4/12/13)

carniebrew said:


> Hey I'm just loving that anyone goes to the trouble of reclaiming US-05, the stuff's like $4 a pack isn't it? GOLD!


$4 is still $4, might be that where you are, it's not that cheap around here in the country, and also some of us like to re-use and be self sufficient, I get flooded in here at least 2wice a year, I do anything to not rely on going to the shops.

I always seem to use to packets of us05 also for a standard batch, always have. Not sure is this is overkill or not???


----------



## shaunous (5/12/13)

$4 is still $4, and we definitely cannot get it for $4 around here. Some of us like to be a lil' self sufficient also, if you can brew a beer without having to physically head to the store and it tastes the same, your already on top.

In saying that, I haven't done it yet, haven't been set-up properly until recently, but I will be.

Also I use 2 dry packets per 23L standard batch, always have for some reason, think I read it somewhere, is this overkill?


----------



## HBHB (5/12/13)

Plus, for guys on a very tight budget running a household, kids, mortgage, car repayments, a second mortgage for the electricity bill and the Budgie's vet bills, turning a $4.00 packet of yeast into a half dozen brews actually saves them significantly more ($20 odd), especially if they use a bit of leftover wort for their starters. Some folks run on extremely tight budgets out of necessity.

Do what you need to do to brew. Each to their own.

Martin


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

Yeast harvesting is not just the domain of liquid yeasts. I can see no reason why people should be against re-using cheaper dried yeast.. Bit like saying " Its only a kit & kilo...no need to use temp control or anything fancy "


----------



## lukiferj (5/12/13)

And after you've used it once, it doesn't turn back into dried yeast. You now effectively have liquid yeast to do with as you please.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

Sshhh....dont let them liquid guys in on the secret


----------



## mje1980 (5/12/13)

HBHB said:


> Plus, for guys on a very tight budget running a household, kids, mortgage, car repayments, a second mortgage for the electricity bill and the Budgie's vet bills, turning a $4.00 packet of yeast into a half dozen brews actually saves them significantly more ($20 odd), especially if they use a bit of leftover wort for their starters. Some folks run on extremely tight budgets out of necessity.
> 
> Do what you need to do to brew. Each to their own.
> 
> Martin


Totally understand this, but if you push it too far and get an under attenuated muddy beer, those savings just cost you a whole batch, which is more than a couple of yeast packs.


----------



## lukiferj (5/12/13)

The main thing is to check the yeast before you reuse it. If it smells or tastes off then chuck it. Same principle applies to liquid yeast.


----------



## HBHB (5/12/13)

mje1980 said:


> Totally understand this, but if you push it too far and get an under attenuated muddy beer, those savings just cost you a whole batch, which is more than a couple of yeast packs.


True that. Same applies equally to liquid yeasts being farmed, washed and stored for generations. Personally, i just split the batches, wash and reuse once for most.


----------



## QldKev (6/12/13)

I actually find all my yeast is cleaner second generation. I never brew high gravity beers, so that would help with yeast health. Look after it and it will look after you.


----------



## sponge (6/12/13)

Similarly to Kev, I often find my 2nd and 3rd generations have a nicer yeast profile than the first generations.

Plus if you're making a big beer, you'll either need multiple packs, or you can just start off with a smaller beer and use some slurry, which you know is nice healthy yeast, especially if it's washed.

Fresh is best when it comes to yeast. Love and care for it and it shall reward you handsomely.


----------

